# Flaschendrehen=wahrheit Oder Tat---gebt Mir Die Besten Aufgaben



## thedarkmind (28. Mai 2003)

HE Leutz, 

heute Abend wollen wir in den Männertag reinfeiern.

Großes Projekt soll ein Flaschendrehen der Superlative werden
darum frag ich euch:

*was sind eure besten Aufgaben für tat
*welche peinlichen Fragen kennst du oder mustest du schon
 mal beantworten
*was hab ihr schon so bei diesem Spiel erlebt?

Helft mir damit dieser Abend nicht ins Wasser fällt !

greez darky


----------



## ezelda (28. Mai 2003)

Ist das dein ernst??

Ich dachte bis jetzt immer, das spielen vorpubertierende Mädels 



  Naja der entsprechende Alkoholkonsum wir ja nicht fehlen


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von thedarkmind _
> *HE Leutz,
> 
> heute Abend wollen wir in den Männertag reinfeiern.
> ...



... Flaschendrehen mit Wahrheit / Pflicht macht nur in Begleitung hübscher Mädels spass, da werde ich auch ganz schnell vorpubertär


----------



## TomStar (28. Mai 2003)

Genau, vorpubertär rulez!!!


----------



## thedarkmind (28. Mai 2003)

*gg*
das ist es ja es ist ein gemischtes flaschen drehen...

mensch da postet doch mal ideen...


----------



## AnniBunny16 (6. Juli 2008)

Macht doch mal was ganz anderes!!
z.b 9Minuten im Himmel das geht (am besten mit mädchen und jungs spielen!)
ein junge bzw ein mädchen geht in einen Raum mit einer augenbinde das er oder sie nix mehr sieht dann kommt ein mädchen bzw ein junge in den raum und der darf mit dem mädchen bzw mit dem jungen "alles" machen was er/sie will der/die in den raum nachgekommen war (aber nix unanständiger) das ganz dauert pro paar 9Minuten viel spaß.


----------

